# He continues to grow..



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Tho I never feel like he is growing fast enough, I have been comparing photos of him of earlier this year vs pictures of the last few weeks. I can't believe how much he has filled in and grown and he is only 1! He's a really big boned boy.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

He's so stunning!!! I love the third pic!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous! I'm sure your gonna have great fun with him.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

He's really going to be gorgeous, m2g


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Aw, no pictures are showing up for me. The little boxes say "This photo has been removed or deleted"


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Same here


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

M2G, I can't see the images!!! I really want to see them!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Let's try it again


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Stunning


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow :shock: amazing!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## HappyAppy (Jul 20, 2008)

wow, hes pretty... :shock:


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

He really is gorgous. Really nice on the hind end, nice butt :lol: 
Is it Cobalt? I have forgotten his name


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

He is gorgeous! That is the look my husband wants - so pretty much his dream horse. Too bad Canadians are impossible to find around here.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> He really is gorgous. Really nice on the hind end, nice butt :lol:
> Is it Cobalt? I have forgotten his name


It is Cobalt  I spent my morning with that little ****** when one of the new boarders came up to me and asked "Is he a Canadian?" :shock: 
First time someone has recognized the breed!


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

He is such a gorgeous boy! Lucky! He looks like he'll grow and fill out very nicely for you. Canadians are wonderful.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Cat said:


> He is gorgeous! That is the look my husband wants - so pretty much his dream horse. Too bad Canadians are impossible to find around here.


They are difficult to find but there are breeders around if you know where to look. I can help you and send you in the right direction, just send me a pm.

I will warn you tho, these guys arent cheap to buy.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow he sure is stunning! I can't even put into words how good looking he is!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Wow he sure is stunning! I can't even put into words how good looking he is!


aww thank you very much. He is a good boy.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

wow he is a stunner I know nothing of the breed what are they normally used for etc?!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

***droooooooools*** he's so gorgeous!


----------

